# Opinions on the Penn Prevail surf rod?



## Linker lover (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking for a new rod that has some back bone. Wanting to throw eight and bait?


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I bought a 12 foot heavy action casting Prevail just before my last trip to the Outer Banks and paired it with a Diawa Sealine 30 sha. It turned out to be the lucky rod for the trip. At the end of two weeks I had landed 3 citation Red Drum and a 72 inch Lemon shark not to mention many smaller fish. After putting over 200 hours of use into the rod over the two week trip I have to say I am impressed. It preformed beyond my expectations. Casting it was a pleasure. It seemed a little flimsy at first as I am used to casting Ocean Master's 12 XH but after a slight timing adjustment it was blasting out respectable casts with 8 and bait. After the first few casts I felt like I was getting better distance with it than I was with my Ocean Masters. It also handled fighting fish well and didn't feel like it needed any extra backbone even on the large shark or the 48" tl Red drum that I landed with it. In summery I am happy with the rod, as to its durability over time we will have to see.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I loved my 12 for 8nbait and bigger king anchors so much I bought a 10 footer for the lighter stuff(throws 4oz very well) a few weeks ago. Might get the 11 ft and a few in spinning to replace my old heavy ugly stiks and other cheapo rods I still have. 
No drum yet on the 12 footer but a few 3-5 foot sharks that were handled easily.

Both of the them paired with 525 mags with 20 pound ande back country main line.

Excellent rod for the price for me.


----------



## Fishin'Beast (Jul 30, 2013)

I've got the 12 foot model and it's amazing. It's paired with a Daiwa X50sha and it has been outstanding so far. Wish i could say it brought in something a little more respectable than a 2 foot bull shark but maybe this upcoming year...hehe


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Currently have the 12' Penn Prevail that has the 4oz to 10oz rating paired with a Avet SX 5.3 MC. It is a very light rod and does have some good bend in it. I haven't done 8 and bait yet but it has done well with a 6 and big bluefish head. The only thing I wish they would do is have a metal reel seat with the metal reel grips.


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a 10' and 11' Prevail for East FL surf fishing. The 11' gets 4oz and bait and has pulled in 6' Blacktips and a Lemon no problem. The 10' is used for bait fishing and has performed great there as well.


----------

